# Cindy from Texas?



## boxgirl73 (Jul 5, 2002)

How did your sig go? Don't you hate those! That's the worst test for me-horrible pains. Hope they found out what's causing the blood. Probably ordered a colonoscopy to rule anything out, right? Let us know!


----------



## passionflower (Feb 1, 2003)

Thanks, Boxgirl. Just hemmies. And, while the prep was horrible, they sedated me correctly finally. I didn't remember a thing. Yeah! My fear (likely unjustified) was something would burst. I really wasn't too scared of them finding something with the blood. In fact, I was so sure it was hemmies, I totally forgot to mention it to my gastro the first time I saw him. He's a very caring, concerned doc and just wanted to make sure all was well, and it sounds like it is. Thanks so much for your kindness in thinking about me. Peace and Love from Austin--Cindy


----------

